# Video capture



## Antonio Correia (May 3, 2009)

I am willing to make some videos in Portuguese about LR and post them at my blog. Even knowing little of computers.
I think this is a pretty good way to show what LR does and I like to help people, as I don't hide what I know... 
I want to make a live capture of the screen as I talk at the same time.
Actually, I want to do something like Matt does here. In fact, this very video is quite demonstrative of the power of this media...
Can you please give me some kind of clue for this ?
I have seen Snap Pro X but I would like to hear about your experiences and results...
I could shoot the film/clip with my Canon G9 pointing at the screen but I would like something better.

Thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2009)

Hi Antonio

I've used SnapzProX for video screen captures, as well as primarily using it for still screen captures.  Nice little program, does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Antonio Correia (May 11, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;441'5 said:
			
		

> Hi Antonio
> 
> I've used SnapzProX for video screen captures, as well as primarily using it for still screen captures.  Nice little program, does what it says on the tin.




Thank you Queen. :up:
I overcame some problems I had but I am using the program now on a trial basis.
:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 17, 2009)

I prefer iShowU to Snapz. It renders immediately, with good quality and small files sizes.

http://store.shinywhitebox.com/index.html


----------



## Antonio Correia (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Sean !


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 20, 2009)

Antonio, 
I'm currently trialing Screenflow. There's more of a learning curve, but it seems much more powerful in the editing phase. I'll still end up using Stomp to shrink the files, but even with the $99 price tag, I could be getting this. http://www.telestream.net/screen-flow/overview.htm


----------



## Antonio Correia (May 20, 2009)

Sean McCormack said:


> Antonio,
> I'm currently trialing Screenflow. There's more of a learning curve, but it seems much more powerful in the editing phase. I'll still end up using Stomp to shrink the files, but even with the $99 price tag, I could be getting this. http://www.telestream.net/screen-flow/overview.htm



Thank you Sean for having thought of me ! 
I'll go and have a look


----------



## Antonio Correia (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you.
In fact my problem is solved as I work now with Snow Leopard and Quick Time Player


----------

